# Eating habits 7 month old



## JaC12 (Apr 14, 2021)

Our V is almost 8 months now and for the past few weeks or so, she seems to have less interest in her food. We have gone from feeding her 3 times a day to basically feeding her all of those meals at one time. I give her a serving early morning and sometimes doesn’t touch that and her mid day meal until almost late afternoon. Is this normal? We try to get her excited to eat but when we say go eat, she just walks away.


----------



## CanadianVizsla (Mar 5, 2021)

I have noticed the same thing with our 8mos old. He isn't very hungry during the day and then tends to eat too much before bed and will sometimes vomit in his crate. I took him to the vet and they said to try to split his dinner up into two portions. But curious to see what others say.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

at 8months they are still growing, so switching to one meal a day maybe a little too early in my view. do you have her/him exercise in the morning? in my experience, once they cool down after their morning run, they are ok to eat some. you can try pouring over something enticing, like kefir or dog safe bone broth and make the breakfast a little smaller than the dinner.


----------



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

Piper was the same at 7/8 Months, shee will be a Year on the 17th!🥳🥳🥳

She tends to ignore her Breakfast until 09:00 ish depending on her "Mood" she is very keen on Dinner at 17:15 ish and her Treats when we eat at around 18:00! 😁


----------



## JaC12 (Apr 14, 2021)

Gabica said:


> at 8months they are still growing, so switching to one meal a day maybe a little too early in my view. do you have her/him exercise in the morning? in my experience, once they cool down after their morning run, they are ok to eat some. you can try pouring over something enticing, like kefir or dog safe bone broth and make the breakfast a little smaller than the dinner.


when I say we feed her once, it’s not intentional. She just doesn’t seem to want to eat until later in the dayso I just keep adding to her bowl for each meal and then at the end of the day she seems to eat but she just has no interest. I also think her behavior has changed since we just had a baby two months ago so I think she’s also just adjusting to that.


----------



## JaC12 (Apr 14, 2021)

CanadianVizsla said:


> I have noticed the same thing with our 8mos old. He isn't very hungry during the day and then tends to eat too much before bed and will sometimes vomit in his crate. I took him to the vet and they said to try to split his dinner up into two portions. But curious to see what others say.


I did take her to the vet this week to get their thoughts and they thought it might just be her adjusting to us having a baby recently. They said as long as she’s eating she’s fine but only need to worry if she’s not eating at all. Which isn’t the case


----------

